

This Biotechnology Company Run by High Schoolers is Developing a Flying Syringe - Joshim5
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1681305/this-biotechnology-company-run-by-high-schoolers-is-developing-a-flying-syringe

======
helloamar
Amazing way to go kids, but this could also be bit dangerous if the technology
lands on wrong hands.

